# Double reflection



## lui-même (Mar 24, 2011)

My studio set up is a black background, a table in front of it, o sheet of glass suspended 4 inch above the table,2 strobes.
Every time I shoot an object, I get the usual reflection on the glass, and around the reflection there is another one, slightly faded.
How should I get rid of that while shooting? It doesn't matter the angle of light.
Should I replace the glass with a black acrylic?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 24, 2011)

Care to post a shot so we can see?  I suspect you're getting a reflection from the top surface and the inside of the bottom surface, but hard to know without seeing it.


----------



## lui-même (Mar 24, 2011)

I see no feature to upload a picture.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 24, 2011)

Follow these instructions:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## lui-même (Mar 24, 2011)

Followed the instructions. Appreciated.
Here is the picture with the double reflection:


----------



## Davor (Mar 24, 2011)

I would lay the glass down on a black sheet of some-sort like fabric or poster-board. Or like like you said buy a piece of black plexi glass


----------



## lui-même (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried that too David.
Under the glass, on the table there is the black cloth, velvet-like.
I checked with my neighborhood Rona and Home Depot and didn't find any black acrylic.


----------



## Davor (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you have to specially order them online, i also tried looking at home depot and nothing. Or maybe specialty stores that deal with that kind of stuff would have it.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you're getting two reflections, from the top and also from the bottom of the glass.  Another photographer I know uses a shiny piece of arborite which has only one reflective surface, and therefore only one reflection.  The black acrylic idea you have had may also do the trick.


----------



## lui-même (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll look for arborite too. 
The transparent acrylic they have locally is pretty expensive.
Probably the black one is more expensive.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 24, 2011)

lui-même;2203707 said:
			
		

> I'll look for arborite too.
> The transparent acrylic they have locally is pretty expensive.
> Probably the black one is more expensive.



I was told that the black arborite piece cost only about $4 as it was in the "scrap" bin at Home Depot.  Can't go wrong with that if you can find it.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 25, 2011)

Arborite is what I use for this stuff. cheap & easy


----------



## reedshots (Mar 25, 2011)

spray paint (flat bleack) the bottom of your glass. this will eliminate the bottom reflection.


----------



## lui-même (Mar 27, 2011)

I`ll do that.
I have some black paint spray in my garage.


----------



## photospherix (Apr 12, 2011)

mylar or acetate. That way you can use it on any color. It is so much thinner and you do not have the double reflection. They both scratch though.


----------



## simpy (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you tryed to line the back of the acrylic?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 12, 2011)

I just use clear plexi and black cloth, but the lights are bounced off white card


----------

